

Haggle – Buy and sell things near you. - jordansinger
https://haggle.io

======
therobot24
good name, but isn't this craigslist? If it is, then you should be clear why
it's better/faster/easier, if it's not, then you should be clear what it
solves that craigslist doesn't.

------
solomone
it's funny how many of these there have been over the years and still nothing
can take down craigslist.

